# Polycythemia - What to do



## Rip (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, 
I was recently told that my platelet count was high and I could have a Heart attack or stroke. 

After reading this, I wondered what most bodybuilders, who are on high doses do about this: 

While on TRT patients need to be monitored very closely due to the increased the risk of thrombosis and stroke. Increased testosterone has also been shown to cause polycythemia, an increase in red blood cells, resulting in an increase in blood viscosity. If this occurs patients on the therapy need to lower their dosage or discontinue treatment. However, another option is to donate blood on a regular basis. This donation would be categorized as a therapeutic phlebotomy and is a special donation that requires physician approval.

Can anyone share their experience and suggestions as to what to do about it?

Thank You


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Donate blood or drain some blood on your own.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2017)

Go to a red cross and donate. U dont need a drs approval


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2017)

Are you on a blast or your normal TRT dose?


----------



## Dex (Feb 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Go to a red cross and donate. U dont need a drs approval



Donation centers actually won't take it if it is too thick, usually greater than 18/52. They do a quick finger stick prior to check H/H. You will need to do it yourself or have a physician write for therapeutic blood draw. ER will do it if you go in with symptoms and the bloodwork shows high but that will cost about $3k.


----------



## Rip (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes. 140mg/week is prescribed.
Actually, I've been doing 0.3ml twice per week. 120mg




DocDePanda187123 said:


> Are you on a blast or your normal TRT dose?


----------



## Rip (Feb 22, 2017)

in all the years I've been on TRT I never knew this. 
I'm familiar with erythropoiesis, but never knew that this was a concern for TRT patients. 
Maybe others don't know either. 
I hope they read this.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 22, 2017)

When you guys donate because of the steroid use are you donating *whole blood* or *red cell*


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 22, 2017)

whole blood. i donate once a month


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2017)

CBD Oil may help reduce thrombosis & risk of stroke.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> whole blood. i donate once a month



The joint im lookin at says every 56 days.......

Is where you go have a time limit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 23, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The joint im lookin at says every 56 days.......
> 
> Is where you go have a time limit



It is 56 days. I have my ways to get around it.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2017)

yeah BUT a lot also depends upon the altitude that u live in as well, people such as myself who live at higher altitudes have a higher hematocrit and blood thickness than some, also while on trt, it has been a concern of mine,

ive added in liquid glycerine into my daily regimen as it has helped lower everything to an extent 1 tblspn per gallon of water daily, but it can also lead to insulin issues evventually as ive found out, so use it sparringly, 

there was also a med that came out a long time ago, (name escapes me) that will help prevent red blood from bone marrow, ive known a few who have contemplated adding this in as well, but its mainly for people who have bone marrow issues, or their bone marrow makes too much red blood? from the convo's ive had in the past...

not sure the ramifications of using that as ive just added in more fiber, glycerine etc...


----------



## Rip (Feb 23, 2017)

How do guys on high doses deal with this? 
I'm on a TRT dose an my levels were on the high end.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 23, 2017)

Rip said:


> How do guys on high doses deal with this?
> I'm on a TRT dose an my levels were on the high end.



Everyone's different. Some guys get no major spike from trt or blasts. Most will go up to a certain number and hang around there. An interesting tid-bit is that an ER nurse I know said she asked a doctor and he said there is no major emergency difference in a 45 and 55 crit level. That was very interesting to me. But....the danger can be when you have an elevated crit level and you become dehydrated.

Blood work, donating, and baby aspirin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It is 56 days. I have my ways to get around it.



Do tell good sir


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 24, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Do tell good sir



Red Cross every 2 months and I go to a private blood bank that isn't affiliated with, or cross reference with, the Red Cross.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Rip said:


> Yes. 140mg/week is prescribed.
> Actually, I've been doing 0.3ml twice per week. 120mg



You can try donating platelets only which you can do once a week I believe but if your doc says they're that high then you probably would have to do it regularly. 

Other options include reducing the weekly dose or splitting your current dose into more weekly injections. Dr. Scally also has a method where when levels get too high, the patient comes off test for a little while and uses a combo of HCG and clomid to keep the patient from going hypogonadal. After a week or two, possibly longer, the patient then goes back on the normal TRT dose.


----------



## Pablito (Apr 5, 2017)

How do I drain blood on my own, I know I can do it I need someone to tell me how to, thank you!


----------

